# Mantis turning brown?



## Lizz (Jun 4, 2017)

I recently bought a Sphodromantis viridis at a reptile expo, he's my first mantis.
He was bright green when I got him, but after his first molt he has started turning brown. I've only heard that they can be born brown, not that they turn brown halfway through their life. Anyone know why this is happening? I much more prefer the bright green color.


----------



## scorps (Jun 4, 2017)

I have never kept this species myself, but when searching it, I found lots of examples of older looking mantids that were brown. Could be a normal thing for this species. I have seen it happen in other species, just something that happens at certain age.


----------



## keks (Jun 4, 2017)

Here http://www.mantopedia.de/index.php?title=Sphodromantis_viridis they say, that the color can change with every molt. It depends on various factors. 
One factor I know from my Phyllocrania paradoxa is the color of the branches. Actually they are dark brown, but can change to green color when they live on green branchlets.


----------



## Lizz (Jun 4, 2017)

keks said:


> Here http://www.mantopedia.de/index.php?title=Sphodromantis_viridis they say, that the color can change with every molt. It depends on various factors.
> One factor I know from my Phyllocrania paradoxa is the color of the branches. Actually they are dark brown, but can change to green color when they live on green branchlets.


Alright, that makes sense, thank you for the explanation 
I'll give him some more green stuff in his enclosure and see if that helps him turn green again after his next molt!


----------



## Lizz (Jun 4, 2017)

scorps said:


> I have never kept this species myself, but when searching it, I found lots of examples of older looking mantids that were brown. Could be a normal thing for this species. I have seen it happen in other species, just something that happens at certain age.


He's a nymph though, hasn't even gotten his wing-buds yet
I tried to look it up and some places said it had to do with the heat and humidity, other said they change color after every molt.
I'll just have to wait and see I guess


----------

